# Looking for GR Rescue Organizations



## Jessie&Mom (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

First, I must apologize for being so inactive for so many months. I quit my job last summer after a couple of (human) family members passed away and didn't find a new job until this February. Work has been crazy every since. Long story short, I am a Daycare teacher and I have a teenage Step-Daughter with a special need, so that should tell you how busy my days are lol.

Anyway, my husband and I are looking to adopt a second GR as a companion for our one and a half year old GR Jessie. We were wondering if anyone knew of any good organizations that adopt out Goldens? We applied to Golden Rescue back in April, but they have a very long waitlist, and they never call us back when we apply for dogs.

We live in the Greater Toronto Area, so organizations in Ontario would be our best bet. If anyone knows of any other rescue organizations that have Goldens, would you mind please letting me know?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Check the national list on the GRCA website.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Jessie&Mom (Oct 3, 2014)

mylissyk said:


> Check the national list on the GRCA website.
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America



Thank you so much for the link!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessie and Mom*

I think it's wonderful you want to adopt another Golden!!
Here are the Golden Retriever rescues in Canada. Perhaps one of the other, would not have as long a wait list!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Here you can find many Goldens in shelters-not sure if you have shelters there.

Found this, too! Looks like Gilly, Ginny and Burke are looking for a home.
http://www.goldenrescue.ca/index.php/adoption/available-adoptions/


----------

